# candy thermometer



## tim brock (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,
There are so many candy thermometers out there. Can someone please recommend a good one for professional use; one that is accurate and durable.
much obliged.
tim


----------



## lessa (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to say I am fond of probe type-thermometer. You can replace them cheaply, no glass/mercury to break in your product. Some come with a pan clip so the probe isn't sitting directly on the bottom of the pot. I just got a new one, Polder, from bed bath and beyond for 25 dollars. Watch for the sunday ads or mailers for 40% off coupons. Good luck. Love to hear what you are working on and how it turns out.


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Humbly suggest the DTC375 by CDNW:
Thermometers - CDN - The Time and Temperature Company

I use one everyday at work, and my candy batches never fail. More, it is now the gold standard, and ALL of the other analog thermometers are calibrated against this one.
OTOH, it is neither waterproof nor NSF rated. So, to clean, you can only use a damp cloth to clean the plastic, red, upper bits of it.


----------

